# massage whilst dr



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

i start dr on 21st to keep myself relaxed i am having massage, can massage effect the dr drugs?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Cannot affect meds, just make sure they are aware that you are trying to conceive so that they take that into account.

Ruth


----------

